# Is this the last season?



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 16, 2009)

What do you think... is this the last season of axmen?


----------



## vwboomer (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't care if it was, but I'm sure it'll be back.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 16, 2009)

In one of these threads I read it was their highest rated show, it will be back.


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 16, 2009)

They will be back, they need to make some changes as Im sure many agree. I enjoy watching some of the groups, however I have been using the time provided for S&S as my bathroom break. I cant watch that guy hes an #######.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 16, 2009)

maybe the season finale will be a slow speed barge chase by the dnr on the river.....


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 16, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> maybe the season finale will be a slow speed barge chase by the dnr on the river.....



LMFAO that was great


----------



## redprospector (Apr 16, 2009)

People keep watching it, they'll keep showing it.

Andy


----------



## Junior (Apr 16, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> maybe the season finale will be a slow speed barge chase by the dnr on the river.....



Gives me an idea for a new series... Dumbest Catch! or Aqua Cops?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 16, 2009)

redprospector said:


> People keep watching it, they'll keep showing it.
> 
> Andy


:agree2:tom trees


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 16, 2009)

I think Hollywood will try to squeeze a little more out of it for next year. I could care less at this point. Hey BlazingSaddles is on,Gotta go.


----------



## slowp (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd like to find out when they are filming next year. And where. If it had Aquaman again, I'd get a saber and pirate garb, ram his barge with my kayak, board the barge, and wrap his mouth in pink duck tape. Maybe duck tape him to the winch? I don't think he has a mast on the barge. 

Or would Viking garb be better?


----------



## redprospector (Apr 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> I'd like to find out when they are filming next year. And where. If it had Aquaman again, I'd get a saber and pirate garb, ram his barge with my kayak, board the barge, and wrap his mouth in pink duck tape. Maybe duck tape him to the winch? I don't think he has a mast on the barge.
> 
> Or would Viking garb be better?



If you can come up with a helmet with horns, I like the Viking idea better.
Rather than taping him to the winch, tape him to a concrete block tied to the winch line, and push him overboard.

Andy


----------



## spankrz (Apr 16, 2009)

i watch it when it's on, but i don't think it has a large enough audience to stay on. it might though.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 16, 2009)

it will be back if the aqua bofoons are back:help:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 16, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> I think Hollywood will try to squeeze a little more out of it for next year. I could care less at this point. Hey BlazingSaddles is on,Gotta go.



Candy gram for Mongo......


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> I'd like to find out when they are filming next year. And where. If it had Aquaman again, I'd get a saber and pirate garb, *ram his barge with my kayak*, board the barge, and wrap his mouth in pink duck tape. Maybe duck tape him to the winch? I don't think he has a mast on the barge.
> 
> Or would Viking garb be better?



I think you would sink it... 

the viking garb...


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 17, 2009)

It sucks. The whole series, not just Aqua doofus.
The production is crap, and the constant footage of nothing important or two guys talking is Crap. Lotsa interesting stuff going on in the background, but the focus is on CRAP.

Heli-loggers have Ax Men beat for intelligent and interesting programming.

But then I am compelled to watch anything with saws, tree's and logging in it, so I tune in anyway.

I suspect many do the same.
It will be back.

They just have to find some Idiot that is worse of an Idiot than aquadoofus to make things interesting.

Face it. Folks LIKE watching Trainwrecks.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 17, 2009)

They'll be back. The show just needs a better breed of loggers and less staged drama.
Maybe they'll bring in Bighorn Logging with Dustin Dethlef and his grandpa Harve. I'd rather see some hardworking guys, than a bunch of guys who can't get along at work.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 17, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> It sucks. The whole series, not just Aqua doofus.
> The production is crap, and the constant footage of nothing important or two guys talking is Crap. Lotsa interesting stuff going on in the background, but the focus is on CRAP.
> 
> Heli-loggers have Ax Men beat for intelligent and interesting programming.
> ...



why not.. its worked for American Chopper......


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 17, 2009)

The show would be fine if there was no S&S and Conner, they are boring.


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 18, 2009)

I think it will be back on next year but I realy don't care if it is or isn't.


----------



## slinger (Apr 18, 2009)

It's over -- unless someone gets hurt or worse. Too much made up tension...

Next year it'll be farmers on crack or residential roofers or ...who cares


----------



## Kunes (Apr 19, 2009)

slinger said:


> It's over -- unless someone gets hurt or worse. Too much made up tension...
> 
> Next year it'll be farmers on crack or residential roofers or ...who cares



I would watch farmers on crack...

I think American Loggers has there act together a little more than these bafoons.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 19, 2009)

I like American Loggers it's not really the same old crap every episode.


----------



## Laird (Apr 20, 2009)

The season cliffhanger will be what happens to S & S after being busted. Surely they will at least interview him about being caught/stupid.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 20, 2009)

If the industry keeps going the way it is the show might just be over. At this rate it's going to be tough to get enough footage of logging in the NW to put on a whole season next year.


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 21, 2009)

That show is just a lot of fake B.S. and yelling in-breds. Those idiots are living proof why it's illegal to marry your sister. They just took some extras from "Deliverence" and put them in their own show.


----------



## bob-o52 (Apr 30, 2009)

Unless someone starts buying logs, won't be much of a show! I know first hand drawing unemployment isn't very entertaining, least not after the check's been spent.


----------

